#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  My new mower.

## Bung

Check it out, finally found myself a proper lawn mower here:



It's a Husqvarna, very good brand for garden equipment (and dirt bikes!) Cost me 21900 B which is a lot and twice the amount I paid for the piece of shit in the background but I soon found out it is twice the mower!

Self propelled by the front wheels you can walk behind it with one hand to guide it (needs a cup holder then!) and easy to maneuver by pushing the front up and turning. It is variable speed as well, controlled by a lever on the handle.

Briggs and Stratton (a real one unlike the Chinese copy on the one in the background) and a massive 190 cc! No speed adjustment all controlled by the engines governor and it has some grunt!

Easy starting (unlike the one in the background which has an addiction to contact cleaner before it will even think about starting)

All seems very well put together and I bought it off an amiable Aussie in Chiang Rai who is a dealer. The clincher for me was being able to call or email him and get proper after sales service and parts. He even dropped it off at my place here in Phetchabun as he was passing through to deliver another! he has a full range of gear, even ride on's that I was lusting after but resigned myself to walking. Good exercise.

One thing I noticed is that it used a fair amount of oil ( most likely from running in) and was below the add mark after 2 or 3 hours running so you need to check it! I just use the straight 40 from Honda same as everything else and hasn't used any since but that could have got nasty!

Just have to convince the worker to use it instead of the brush cutter which takes him 3 days to do what I can now do in a day or less. (He then gets 3 days wages.....) It is nice to use that for what it was designed for - trimming the edges.

One problem is stones, I have already put a nice chip in the blade hitting one. It has 3 ways to get rid of the cuttings. A catcher, side ejection, or mulching. I just mulch and the blade is designed to throw the stuff up and get recut on the way down as I saw when I picked up a tennis sized boulder and heard it thrashing around inside for ages. Luckily nothing seems to get thrown outside, I haven't seen anything leave the deck yet (unlike the piece of crap in the background which threw a rock out the back and opened up my shin nicely). I have now fitted a cord cutter on the trimmer so stones don't worry it. This dry I will have to get a stone removal program going.

Just have to try and get rid of the piece of Chinese crap somehow now, a complete waste of money and probably only has 10 hours on it before it got thrown in the corner of the shed in disgust

Here's a link where I got it:

Husky North, Husqvarna Lawn and Garden Products in Northern Thailand including Lawn Tractors, Lawn Mowers, Cutters and Chain Saws

And no, you can't borrow it.

----------


## Thetyim

Do you know that the air cleaner is on back to front on your old mower ?

----------


## jandajoy

I'm aroused...... :Smile:

----------


## Bung

^^ Not that it matters...I was secretly hoping that it would blow up so I could just chuck it out.

----------


## MeMock

A full day to mow the lawn? Can you please post a pic of your yard - it must be impressive!

----------


## Panda

Air cleaner down there in the dust is not a good idea in the dry season.
Maybe see about a snorkel extension to get the air cleaner up higher on the handle. I have had 2 Briggs and Stratton powered mowers and both were crap that stuffed up after a short time. Viking brand, and possibly made in China as they were relatitively cheap.

Went out and bought a Victa 2 stroke at a similar price to the Viking B&S garbage and haven't looked back. Always had Victas before for decades and found them to be tough and reliable, but they were not available in my current area, so had to settle for the B&S garbage.

A lot of people swear by Honda as the Rolls Royce of small motor mowers but they are horribly expensive. Wouldn't trust another Briggs and Stratton motor after the trouble they have given me.

----------


## Thetyim

Nothing wrong with B&S motors
The problem is that they are fitted to cheap mowers that don't get serviced and hence die early.

Victa are good mowers and will last 20 years if treated right.
Make sure it is a genuine Victa though and not some rebadged Italian shit .

----------


## Bung

I say a day but that is the lot, trimming, lunch, water breaks. It's not full on but a lot of trees to get around:

----------


## BobR

That's expensive, a cheap but well working lawnmower similar to your pictures is about $100 in the USA and a good one will set you back only about $200.  The irony is that they are mostly made in China which is close to here.  I wonder why they are so hard to find in Thailand?

----------


## peterpan

My Mower is the kid next door, 100 Bt for two hours twice month and I don;t even raise a sweat.

----------


## hawkeye

Purchased a Masport Mower, made in New Zealand, powered by an American Briggs and Stratton 3.75hp some 11 years ago in Bangkok.
Had a reasonable area of grass to mow and the area got extended over the next couple of years. Ended up having about 11/12 hours of mowing every couple of weeks.
Sadly she packed up about 2 months ago held together by wire, plastic and prayers.The body fell apart. Sold it to a local who will I know reuse all the parts. Gave me 500 b, cost 8000 b 11 years ago. So good value for the hours worked.
Swear by B.S. American engines. if this one was an example.Used to get spare parts from their agent in Bangkok, good service when needed. How ever they have recently given up that franchise, maybe because of the B.S. knock offs about Thailand.
BAYBOY

----------


## Muadib

These make great lawn mowers in some places in the world...



Plus, if you get lonely, they can double as a girlfriend...  :Smile:

----------


## Propagator

> A lot of people swear by Honda as the Rolls Royce of small motor mowers but they are horribly expensive


Yep very good mowers.     Pay just over 600 quid for mine in the UK (about 33000 baht) but with rear roller.




> Nothing wrong with B&S motors The problem is that they are fitted to cheap mowers that don't get serviced and hence die early.


So very very true




> Air cleaner down there in the dust is not a good idea in the dry season


Easy to change the air cleaner




> That's expensive


I thought that as well

----------


## S Landreth

Nice lawn,..but I would prefer a rider. Heck with all that walking and getting hit in the ankles with flying debris, rather ride it (make it an enjoyable afternoon). Nice mower, though.

----------


## Panda

> Originally Posted by Panda
> 
> Air cleaner down there in the dust is not a good idea in the dry season
> 
> 
> Easy to change the air cleaner


Trouble is most people dont clean the air filter which is an oil soaked bit of foam on the B&S. When the filter gets clogged, the motor starts running rich and washes off the oil lubricating the engine. Thats what happened to my first B&S after only 18 months, even though I had cleaned the air filter a few times in that period. But it was working in dusty conditions during the dry season and with the air filter right down there on the motor in all the dust I should have been cleaning it every time after I mowed.

The neighbour has had a B&S for over 10 years and swears by it, but his yard is like a bowling green year round. My yard is bigger and much less manicured. It gets dusty in parts during the dry season. Had 2 B&S mowers that lasted a total of two and a half years. Went for a Victa 2stroke that are built for the tougher conditions and haven't had a problem since.

----------


## Bung

> That's expensive, a cheap but well working lawnmower similar to your pictures is about $100 in the USA and a good one will set you back only about $200. The irony is that they are mostly made in China which is close to here. I wonder why they are so hard to find in Thailand?


Your kidding right? A cheap but well working mower for $100 will get me a piece of junk like my old one. I just had a look at US web sites and mine goes for anything between $270-450. Most of us know that in the US things are a lot cheaper than the rest of the world. In the UK they go for 370 quid (although with a honda engine) I think anything like this in Thailand is subject to import tax as well.

----------


## Thetyim

> Trouble is most people dont clean the air filter which is an oil soaked bit of foam on the B&S.


True but you are talking about the old B&S motors.
The newer ones (europa engines onwards)  have a proper panel filter.

Quality of Honda is one of perception and good marketing.
Honda and B&S use exactly the same carb on some models but the Honda part# is exactly twice the price of the identical B&S carb.

----------


## Norton

> I wonder why they are so hard to find in Thailand?


Surprised you are having probs finding one.  Several places here in Roiet have them.  Models range from low end Chinese (6,000 baht) to high end Honda (21,000 baht).

----------


## Johnny Longprong

Where do you sit?

----------


## Norton

> Where do you sit?


Roiet.  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

What a crap thread. I bet the dick who started this thread rides around on a 10 Million Anniversary Honda Wave of something just as gay.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Norton

> Honda Wave


Didn't know they had a mower attachment!  Live and learn.

----------


## Bung

I saw an old yellow honda V4 the other day that would have made a great mower as long as you didn't need to mow up hill, then it may have proved underpowered.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

> Roiet.


No, not where the fn hell are you? Where do you sit on the fn mower.

----------


## Rigger

> What a crap thread. I bet the dick who started this thread rides around on a 10 Million Anniversary Honda Wave of something just as gay.





> I saw an old yellow honda V4 the other day that would have made a great mower as long as you didn't need to mow up hill, then it may have proved underpowered.


I must admit Bungs mower looks better and probably has more power than your old bike.  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Wankers!  :Sad:

----------


## Norton

> No, not where the fn hell are you? Where do you sit on the fn mower.


Normally in front of my computer answering your questions while the neighbor pushes the mower around the yard.  Not that I'm lazy but feel obligated to inject a wee bit of economic stimulus into the village. :Wink:

----------


## crackerjack101

> Normally in front of my computer answering your questions while the neighbor pushes the mower around the yard.  Not that I'm lazy but feel obligated to inject a wee bit of economic stimulus into the village.




Snap. I just had 5 lovely ladies laying 1 rai of lawn over 3-4 days. Would they let me help? Would they fuck. "You old boy, you sick you look us make good.." 
"Oh OK."
300 BHT a day working from 08.00 - 05.00
I'm not going to complain.

As an aside there are a lot of people out of work up here in Chiang Rai.
People are suffering quit badly. Drought, virus etc. Not good.

----------

